# Frontline Alternatives?



## K Armes (Jul 5, 2006)

Do any of you recommend a flea/tick preventative OTHER than Frontline? Our 10 mo BLM had a serious reaction to frontline about 2 weeks ago, and we will not be using Frontline on him again. Frontline is the only product we have used - so looking for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Renate with Vlekje GER (Mar 9, 2008)

see http://www.petshed.com/advantix.asp

It's a very good alternative.


----------



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

I switched my 16mo blf frm frontline about 6mos ago. It just didnt agree with her skin. Plus i live in a saltmarsh about 3miles from the beach and any of yall that have ever been to a texas saltmarsh know about the killer skeeters. ADVANTIX is supposed to stop biting skeeters, dont know if its true or how it works but to me its worth the effort. Havnt had any problems on the advantix.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

I use advantixs as it also kills mosquitos have used it for four years now no problems at all no fleas no ticks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I have always used K9 Advantix. Different active ingredents then Frontline.

One of my dogs still got Lyme disease. He was also vacinated for Lyme disease. Sometimes they still get it.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I use K9 Advantix as well and have had no problems here in the South. In the summer the Skeeters as we like to call them or mini helicopters swam pretty good and when my dog is out you can see them try to perch on the coat and they jump right off.No fleas or ticks been using for almost 2yrs now with no skin problems. In the winter here I don't use it gives him a break from the poison and he's inside with me.Just gave him a dose last night been having some 70+ days and alot of rain,I will keep it up until late Oct. or until the cold weather starts and kills the critters. It does seem to make them a little drowsy when they take it.


----------



## Renate with Vlekje GER (Mar 9, 2008)

You also can take SCALIBOR Dog collar for preventing sandfly bites and resulting parasitic disease (Leishmaniasis).


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Only thing about Advantix is yout dog cannot get wet for almost 2 weeks or it wont work for full length of time . Frontline you only have to wait 48hrs.


----------



## dirtyrice (Oct 27, 2007)

Jason E. said:


> Only thing about Advantix is yout dog cannot get wet for almost 2 weeks or it wont work for full length of time . Frontline you only have to wait 48hrs.



My vet told me three days before and three days after application.


----------



## K Armes (Jul 5, 2006)

I will check into the Advantix. We're not 100 percent certain that our pup's illness (a near death experience) was from the Frontline, but Frontline was placed on him the night before he became ill. At any rate, we don't want to risk that again, and we live in flea and tick heaven, so we'll have to come up with something to use. Thanks for the tips and suggestions!


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

I have used the Bio-spot product and have been very happy, believe it covers misquitoes too.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

we use Sentinal for Heartworms and fleas then use an Preventic colar for ticks. We feel we have had better tick protection than Frontline.

Chris


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> Only thing about Advantix is yout dog cannot get wet for almost 2 weeks or it wont work for full length of time . Frontline you only have to wait 48hrs.


I have never had to wait nor has my vet advised me to wait more than a day. The web site states. If your dog loves water no problem.www.k9advantix.com/aboutadvantix.cfm


----------

